# Beretta Xtrema 2 For Sale



## Family Man (Dec 8, 2011)

12 ga. 2 3/4 - 3 1/2 inch shells. 
Black synthetic 
26" barrel. 
5 factory choke tubes and 1 extended Briley's decoying duck choke 
Aftermarket Sling Stud and Cap 
Beretta break down hard case
*
Price $850*

I am the original owner and the gun is in great condition and operates flawlessly. Please let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Family Man (Dec 8, 2011)

SOLD.


----------

